# Has anyone had success with IVF on 1st tx?



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Just had a 2dt and need my PMA back - anyone over 40 have success with their first IVF treatment?


----------



## May-be (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi, I know someone who got pregnant on the 1st attempt with only 1 embryo put back. She was 40 then and now has a beautiful son. She is the luckiest person I know. 
It is possible, but I'm not that lucky myself. 
Gx


----------



## yaya (Aug 17, 2010)

Chandlerino, congratulations on being PUPO. I had a 2dt of two embies and got lucky on my first go (age 40), so it can happen. How many did you have put back?


----------



## arthurthefantasticpenguin (Oct 31, 2005)

I got lucky with my first ICSI aged 39 and had Arran nearly 4 years ago at 40. Good luck!


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks ladies

I had 2 embies put back - 1 x 2 cell and 1x 4 cell with no fragmentation. The 2ww is driving me nuts but you'd think after all this time ttc I'd be used to the stress......xx


----------

